#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Titanic is going to be drowned....

## baazigar

_"Help.... the Titanic is going to be drowned...."

Everybody in the ship is shouting, crying, running or praying to God... Just then a Italian asks the nearby bholaji in the ship.

Italian : How far is land, from here ?

bholaji : Two miles ..

Italian : Only two miles, Then why are these fools making noise. I have got the experience of swimming even more.

The Italian jumps off the ship into the sea and comes up to the layer to ask something again.

Italian : Just tell me which side, is land two miles from here ?

bholaji : Downwards ...!  
_





  Similar Threads: 99 years old newspapers!!!- Titanic Memories... Titanic in Bollywood ;)

----------


## vrishtisingh

Good one.................

----------

